# Mockup of your Rig & Explain Why you got each gear piece



## AeonSolus (Apr 4, 2009)

C'mon and brag your stuff out 

Lemme' start.







1) Rackrider by furman RR-15x power conditioner:
It does the job pretty well, 8 rear outlets and power acconditioner

2)BBE Maximizer 362:
To enhance the sound of the V-AMP Pro

3)V-AMP Pro:
Because i don't have money for a POD, and of course for a Axe-Fx 

4) Pyle-Pro P-1001AT:

Because of the lights  nah, really because i hate how simple guitar power amps are, this one comes with a virtual graphic EQ, which come handy for me sometimes, also comes with a built in FM Tuner, but i never use it.

5) Avatar G212:

I mean, c'mon what cab stereo can you get for 400 bucks loaded with G12K100s! for no extra charge?

Your turn


----------



## thesimo (Apr 4, 2009)

*1) Korg DTR-1000* - Cuz it looks sick
*2) Pod XT Pro* - great for headphones/recording/cleans
*3) Engl 530* - Admisters great brutality and was quite cheap
*4) Engl 840 *- Because at this point I thought fuck it why not
+
*5) Orange PPC212 *- Because it has a great rep, sounds great and is built well


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is my ideal rig that I am very close to completing, hoping it works for me.

*Tech 21 Trademark 30* - small combo for small jazz/etc shows, can plug direct XLR into pa, or use with ext cab.

*Lopoline 1x12 with WHS V30* - Blue extension cab for use with Tech 21 TM30 or with full rig.

*Lopoline 2x12 (vertical) with bass speakers* - Blue extension cab for use with full rig or bass setup.

*Pod X3 Live* - Effects if needed, but mainly used for recording/home practice thru a small wedge I have.

*Crate Powerblock* - Used for bass rig, and backup to guitar rig.

*Carvin T100* - Power amp in rack for main guitar rig

*ADA MP-1* - Preamp in rack for main guitar rig

*Jeckyl & Hyde pedal* - For small combo amp, or just when I need a good OD/Dist somewhere.

So Small rig : *Jeckyl & Hyde > Tech 21 Trademark 30 > 1x12 EXT cabs*
Guitar Metal/heavy rig : *Pod X3L or ADA MP-1 > Carvin T100 > 1x12 and 2x12 EXT cabs*
Bass rig : *Crate Powerblock > 2x12 EXT cab*

But then again, still working on the setup.


----------



## Krankguitarist (Apr 4, 2009)

The Tesse Wizard because it's the best damned wah I've ever used.

The Line 6 M13 because it's an all-in one unit that's capable of getting a bunch of great, spacey-sounds.

The other pedal on there is a a homemade compressor...but it's probably going to come off soon, as I never seem to use it.

The Boss FV-500L because I need something to control the M13's functions with. Same with the EX-1...though in all truth that one's probably going to come off soon, because I'm finding that I dont need two.

The Pedaltrain PT-Pro because it's (relatively) lightweight and has plenty of space for my pedals

The Mesa/Boogie Roadster <- needs not justification

The Marshall MF-400 for the crunch and awesomeness of the celestion G12k-100's in an MDF-free oversized cabinet.

And the Earcandy buzzbomb loaded with Eminence Swamp Thangs for the FLOOR.

Plug in my agile intrepid, hit the low F#, and testicles recede.


----------



## sepherus (Apr 4, 2009)

Because i need something to play.





Some times I want to play a short scale 6er.





I like a boost. This has been chaos modded, and now glows a bright blue.





Something needs to make it loud and brutal right?


----------



## Nick1 (Apr 5, 2009)

[/IMG]











[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






Amps

Egnater Rebel 20. 

Why- I looked for some time for a new amp. It had to be versatile. It had to have a great clean tone as well as dirty. And had to have an effects loop and not alot of extra crap that I wouldnt use. So after looking for a few months I chose the Rebel 20. Its got all that I want in an amp! I love how its compact and its got the 1-20 watts knob and the Tube Mix is great!!!!!! I know some might be turned off by the fact that its only 1 channel but I love that. Its simplistic and it sounds great! 

Cabs

Egnater 212 cab
Why- Its loaded with custom Celestions that are 80 watts each. I really like that they take more to break up. I dont always like to have the gain slammin me in the face when the master volume isnt over 3. I do like the fact that it has a 1/4 removable back. That adds alot of dimension to the sound. I leave that off almost all the time. 

Avatar 412 
Why- The Vintage 30s are a staple. They sound great with any amp and they clean up well and get gritty well too. 

I most often run the head into both cabs. I hardly ever get speaker distortion then if at all! That way all Im hearing is the guitar and the amp. 



Guitars.

Ernie Ball Music Man Silhouette
I like this guitar alot because of its playability & tuning stability, feel and tone. Its awesome. The pickups I use are Dimarzios. Ive got an Andy Timmons in the bridge and its a wonderful pickup. Its got great harmonics and its never too bright sounding yet never muddy. The neck is the Air Norton and that just the best all around humbucking neck pickup. The middle is the new Area 67. Its a total vintage style pickup. It has that Strat quack that I love and its super clean sounding. I installed a No Load Tone and a .47 tone cap to roll off some highs. The guitar as a whole is great for anything. (jazz/fusion, metal, blues, rock and even cuntry).

The Fender American Deluxe Strat is really a super solid ash body guitar. Ive done alot of up grading on it. It has a fully scalloped rosewood fretboard and a Dimarzios. The bridge is a virtual solo. The middle is the area 67 and the neck is the virtual vintage heavy blues 2. The block has been changed from steel to brass. I also changed the nut to a graphtech. I hardly ever have to tune it. It definately have that MOJO. 


I run either one of those in to the following......

1. Dunlop ZW wah 
Why- Its the fattest sounding wah I could find that didnt have all the extra knobs and switches. I just wanted to have an in and an out. 

2. AMT California Sound
Why- Its got that smooth Mesa Mark series style tone that I couldnt find else where (besides in a Mesa Mark series ) Its great for leads as well as riffage! Plus I can record direct from it. 

3. Marshall Jackhammer
Why- Its got 2 modes. 1 is Over Drive 2 is Distortion. I use the OD mode. Its beefer than a TS9 and doesnt have that "mid hump" that the TS9s do. 

4. Boss DS1
Why- Its a great run of the mill distortion pedal. Great punch and dynamics! Great for rockin out. Plus its only $40.00! 

5. MXR Custom Shop OD. 
Why- This replaced my old TS9. Its got a bit more gain and its got slightly lower mids than the TS9 does. Good for rock and blues tones. 

6. Boss PS5
Why- Its got a harmonizer and whammy pedal features and its ALOT smaller than the digitech one is. 

7. Boss DD6. 
Why- Its an Awesome Delay. Great tones and really easy to use all of its features. 

8. MXR Phase 90
Why- Everyone needs a good phaser! 

9. Boss OC 2
Why- Its a great 3 knob octave pedal that sounds great (most of the time) 

10. Boss TU2
Why- Its a superb tuner. Very accurate and easy to read from afar. 


The others listed below are put into the signal chain when I feel like it. 


1. Boss SD1
2. MXR ZW44
3. Ibanez TS9DX 
4. Line 6 Uber Metal (I never use it) 
5. rocktron Metal Planet (it was given to me I use it to hold up my tuner)


Strings (electric) 

Dunlop 10s or 11s 
Rotosound 10s or 11s 

They both last a long time (usually 1 week for me) I play around 5-8 hours a day so my strings get the shit beat out of them quick. They also have a nice round tone and break in fairly quickly. 

Strings (acoustic) 

Dadarrio EXPs 13 or Dadarrio 14s 

They have a great mellow sound on my Carvin and last along time (usually about 2 months) 




Everything I use took LOTs of trading and testing out. Im finally once pretty content with my gear. Thats says alot from some one whose owned almost 80 guitars!


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 5, 2009)

Something to give a load of options, a "sick" sounding distortion (as in slightly 'off', not as in "fully sick distortion bro"), and i got it for an absolute steal. Makes me loud.





(couldn't find a bigger pic of it )

Randall Warhead quad. Came with the head, again, got it for a steal. Slightly looser sound, which is good as the way i EQ the head is pretty tight and compressed. Gives it a lot of depth.





(but in Magenta Crush, not black)

My first seven string guitar  Again, got it at the same time as the amp. Got ripped the hell off though... $1,200AUD for a second hand 7420... 






I had a hankering for another 6 string, this one a) was cheap, b) has a blackout and a killswitch, and c) looks incredible  After getting it, it also plays better than my 7420, and my old Schecter (which is sadly no longer with us).






Got this a year and a half ago when i was running EMG-HZ's into a Marshall combo. It sounded cool at the time... not so much anymore. I turn it on every now and then and crank one of the EQ settings for a pretty cool effect (ONLY mids, or ONLY highs etc..) Stay away from it though.. cheezy...






Love this pedal. I have a thing for distortion pedals, and distortion tones... so i ended up buying a shitload of them, when in reality i should have been buying actual effects pedals and so forth. This one has the most awesome, filthy grind to it, i love it. Palm mutes are a bit off, but for riffing its just incredible.






Another pretty cool pedal, though i dont use it too much unless im in a band/jam situation. Too hard/awkward for me to use on my own.


Some others that have only recently left:













The Big Muff, and the Metal Core i hated with a passion... they didn't agree with me at all. The Weapon on the other hand, i wish i still had. Interesting fx, and not just distortion n there. Good stuff 

EDIT: Like i said... distortion tones... ilove them


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 5, 2009)

Behringer V-tone GM 108 : 15W
Good things: It is. But seriously my first amp from a "beginner starter pack" and It sounds quite good for a 15W, better then the cheapest Marshall, not so good as the Randall RG15.. still the Behringer is cool, it has the "analog modeling" 3 amp settings, 3 mode, and 3 speaker types... I probably got used to it after the years, but it really isn't bad  And with my Jackson it sounds really good.


----------



## sepherus (Apr 5, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Behringer V-tone GM 108 : 15W
> Good things: It is. But seriously my first amp from a "beginner starter pack" and It sounds quite good for a 15W, better then the cheapest Marshall, not so good as the Randall RG15.. still the Behringer is cool, it has the "analog modeling" 3 amp settings, 3 mode, and 3 speaker types... I probably got used to it after the years, but it really isn't bad  And with my Jackson it sounds really good.


They are surprisingly nice amps. Very similar to the Tech 21 combos which as really nice.


----------



## Used666 (Apr 5, 2009)

Axe Fx (it's actually now an Ultra) covers amp/effect needs
Carvin Poweramp for clean SS amplification with tons of headroom
Vader for its speaker (fairly flat) and durability


----------



## Necky379 (Apr 5, 2009)

no pics but heres my rig in full detail:

Moded 5150-basically bought it because in flames uses them and i was in love with their tone at the time. i also got it for a steal, the local shop price matched musicians friend at 750$ brand new when mf was blowing them out to replace them with 6505's. they were listing it at 999$ or something. had it bias moded, plexi spec transformer and mercury mags choke installed. tung sol in v1, jj's in the rest of the preamp slots, groove tube russians in the power section.

peavey 412m-all i can presently afford. gets the job done and doesnt sound to bad. got it for 150$ so i cant complain.

mxr gt-od-best od pedal ive ever used period. no mods needed.

sc-607-i bought it because it was the coolest 7 i could afford. i saw a video of devin townsend playing one ('zen") and it was just so badass looking i had to have it. stephen carpenter is also one of my favorite guitarists so it was a no brainer.

gibson sg standard-i keep it tuned to c#. i think everyone should own an sg. i bough it because it was the most perfect sg i'd ever seen, complete impulse buy. the thing is 2 pieces of wood, neck and body, no glued up 4 piece body bullshit. i had highorderpickups.com build a ceramic pickup for the bridge.

ibanez rg550 reissue-i got one of the red ones. always wanted an original one but everyone i'd seen was beat to hell. turns out the reissues kill the originals, no comparison.

ive got a few more misc guitars, pedals, amps (peavey butcher hell yeah!), but thats my main rig and why i use each piece.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Apr 6, 2009)

My rig (the hotplate isn't mine and I don't really have a need for it anymore... but i was using it when i was setting up my g-maj patches)





Mesa Dual Recto Roadster with custom full black diamond plate and black knobs. I got it b/c it's a great versatile amp and I finally got it to do what I've always wanted (1 ch devoted to killer cleans, 1 ch for classic rock/metal rhythms, 1 ch for killer leads, 1 ch for brutal metal rhythms - all dialed up via one button). Plus Division has a Mesa endorsement and knowledgeable Mesa players (Mike & Dave) so given my lack of experience, time to research, and money, I would have been tremendously retarded to build a rig with something else. Oh, the recto cab with c90's. just going by Division's recommendation there as far a tight speakers go.





Mesa Sus-4 Shock rack with RJM Amp Gizmo channel switcher & G-Major. the rack is bulletproof. The Gizmo allows me to activate ANY combination of the Roadster's switchable features, all with one step of a button (verb, solo boost, fx loop, ch switching, tuner mute). The g-maj has good enough basic effects, plus it has these relay switching commands that activate the Nobels alex-1 units that I have (explained below).





Top shelf has two Nobels Alex-1 loop switchers to switch in the 808 tube screamer on my lead channel (3) and my metal channel (4) - just enough to brighten and tighten (my amp is kinda dark, so this allows me to brighten my tone in the series fx loop rather than cranking my treble or presence knobs). The second switcher brings in the TS7 on my Brit channel (2) to take it up a notch for classic high gain rhythms in my Iron Maiden Tribute band Seventh Son. the g-maj has relay switching capabilities (two to be specific) which are what's necessary to switch these loopers on and off. the g-maj patches for my leads / metal rhythms switch the alex looper/808 on. conversely, the gmajor deactivates that looper and instead switches the alex looper/ts7 on for the classic high gain sounds in brit ch2. the gmaj turns both off for my cleans and a couply dirty bluesy patches i've been farting around with. currently, i'm digging the ts7 set to hot for the brit ch2.... it kinda modernizes the sound a bit, while the 808 kept it a little too warm and loose. but since the set-up, i haven't been able to crank it up for a test, sans hot plate, for a real evaluation of the tones. i could always reverse them, or set them both low, and use both simultaneously to see how that might beef up the gain on ch2.... but i suspect that might be noisy. enough of this long winded explanation - but i thought it would be cool to illustrate the possibilities - all done with ONE button push on my midi controller pedal board. finally, the wireless is great, and the power supply rules too.





pedal board for the one-button switching thang. the tape on the board helps me to quickly remember which buttons do what, but they have sense changed. tuner, b/c i need to be in tune. wah, because i like to cry.





Left - Gibson V-Factor V with scalloped board, Planet Waves auto trim locks, Duncan Custom Custom and Jazz pick-ups, Tunomatic locking bridge and tailpiece. at first i loved it, then i regretted the purchase, but now i'm falling in love with the tunomatic style bridge for fast picking.
Middle - Warmoth Strat with JB and Hotrails. i needed a floyd-equipped strat for the Maiden band.
Right - mid-90's Peavey Predator. JB / Jazz, coilsplit, scalloped. I love this guitar. Very clear tone, great action that plays low, but it's medium - so, with the scallops, you can bend and vibrato like a motherfucker. When split, the jazz on the mesa's clean is awesome. (and ch2 brit without the tube screamers, and guitar volume down is even more so!)


----------



## Adam (Apr 6, 2009)

Modded Crybaby to 60's specs: So I can get a very close 60's wah sound. I love's my wah 




Chaos modded ts7 to boost my amp




Boss DD3: to make smoother leads. Boss NS-2 to keep feedback at bay.







My Carvin MTS3200 combo: Versatile amp with some of the best cleans I've heard, and enough gain to play the heaviest music, great for smooth vai like leads too.




+ 2 Eminence swap thangs to make my amp sound better in the low end department


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Apr 6, 2009)

A bunch of high end guitars, Jackson CS, KxK, Blackmachine - just because 

Into:
*Phonic power conditioner* - might as well have one, and it stops the G-system resetting itself!
*Samson Stage5 wireless* - no silly guitar leads to deal with 
*Boss SD-1 I modded* - just a simple boost pedal, used in front of the amp on the lead channel.
*ISP Decimator ProRackG* - 2 internal gates and they're some of the best in the business...
*ENGL E570* - The preamp off the ENGL SE, what's not to love?
*TC G-System* - high quality FX processor with high quality floorboard connected to the rack by one cat-5 cable, handles all the effects I use and a lot more!
*Mesa 2:100 Rectifier poweramp* - incredible headroom and sounds brutal beyond belief with Modern mode engaged. I love ENGLs and Rectifiers, and this rig combines a bit of both...
*2x12 I built with Eminence Swamp Thangs* - even bigger low end!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 6, 2009)

Bloody Murder Rack: Got this for a switchable boost that i don't have to use my feet to engage

G-Major: For effects, as it's cheap, reliable and does the job. It also switches the BM rack unit

RJM Amp Gizmo: To allow midi switching of any head i decide to use

ISP Decimator: Noise gating, what else?  Got it because i wanted a really good gate, and none of the others i'd tried i thought were that good.

VHT UL: Everyone needs an amp, right?  This is super tight, very organic, sounds ace, no need to say more 

Crybaby switchless wah: Becauswe i hate having wah pedals not turn off on stage, i got annoyed by the wah never quite switching off when you slam your foot down, or turning on.

Behringer fcb1010: a good midi board, good value for money, plus runs of mains voltage which is a huge bonus as it means there's no shitty adaptor plug to break.

Orange cabs: because they're built really well and can withstand abuse. 

Samson Power Conditioner: everything needs a bit of protection from the nasty world of bad power!


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 6, 2009)

^  I kneel before your epic rig of doom


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 6, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^  I kneel before your epic rig of doom


Going off the volume this thing generates, I'm not sure that's such a good idea


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Engl Invader 150*
There was a lot of hype surrounding these things, and I'm not a fan of hype. I was ready to just say "ewww, I don't like this amp, I don't want anything about it" when I saw one. But, I decided to try it while in store. Within 10 minutes, the only time I've ever seen hype justified occurred. I HAD to save my money from that point forward. 

The cleans are great, I dial them quite chimey, Vox-style, but with a nice low end to them as well that isn't overpowering, it works great for me. I hate breakup in cleans for what I play, so this amps clean is absolutely perfect for me.

In terms of distorted tones, the lead tone is great on its own, although I use it boosted with a treble booster with lower gain on the amp, sounds great, not ice picky, but cuts through like a bitch . The 3rd channel isn't bad, I aint a massive fan of it, but it does to take to effects well, hence why all my time based and modulation effects run on this channel.

Channel 2 however, is the reason I bought this amp. In hi gain and bright mode, it is absolutely MASSIVE, it can fill a room easily with the volume barely up, and yet with the right amp up against it, it sits in a good space. Needless to say, I couldn't be happier, this is THE tone I want. I've tried other amps (everything from Diezel, Rivera, Mesa, VHT etc, and not found anything close for my needs)

*Engl Standard 4x12*
This cab seems to get shit on a lot by people, but this is usually by people who only believe Engl should be matched with Orange cabs for some reason. I don't want massive low end, I don't want honky V30s, so they do not work for me. This cab is loud, clear, tight, and everything works perfectly together 

*Behringer FCB1010*
Okay if you are beginner, or not interested in learning MIDI. I am neither. So this is the only part of my rig I want to replace, with a Gordius Little Giant, which is basically the T1000 of MIDI controllers 






*Phonic Power Conditioner*
It conditions the power oddly enough. It seems to clean up the power a little, and in the process make the amp a little less noisier. I like it 

*Korg DTR1000*
Great tuner and tracks everything well. I've seen people complaining about these not working well with 7 strings......how the hell do I get it to work with 8 strings then? Oh well, maybe the newer ones track better, or maybe people you know....use crappy cables?

*Alesis Midiverb II*
I got this thing stupidly cheap (&#163;25), and its now becoming very useful now I can take it completely out of the effects chain. Before it caused issues as I wanted the mix control at full for some of the effects, however, this would cause the sound to not pass through it if it was put into bypass/no effects mode. Since the switcher though, its been perfect. I mainly got it due to the G Major not having reverse reverb, but it does have some nice fucked up flange and everything 

*TC Electronics G Major*
Great effects, I use it for everything from delay, flange, phaser, messed up pitch effects, reverb etc. It can do everything from U2/Edge style delays to mental synth sounding effects. I love it . The relays on it used to be useful when I didn't have a MIDI controlled amp, but now I do they serve no purpose 

*RJM RG16*
Pedal switcher, and pretty much the brain of my rig, getting this made my rig go from wanting, to complete in functionality. It has the Amp Gizmo side, which I'm not using currently, but its flexible in how you can use it with MIDI (unlike the Voodoo Labs only use control changes on channel 16, bloody useless) so I preferred it over other similarly priced options. Its mentally useful, I love it 

*Pedals*
_Line 6 Verbzilla _
Only got this due to the Octo/Shimmer effect, but damn is it good, sounds almost string section like if used right , highly recommended

_ISP Decimator_
Its a noise gate that doesn't fuck with tone, and does what it should, stop sound from going through when you don't want it too. Doesn't get much better than this 

_Homebrew Electronics Germania_
I don't get the obsession with tubescreamers. Maybe a lot of amps aren't tight enough, but whatever the case, as lead boosts I really can't deal with them, they just don't seem to add anything much to the tones. However, treble boosters add a huge amount of high mids and treble (so you know, you can cut through ), it doesn't matter what happens, this thing INSTANTLY kills anything around for cutting through on leads. Also, it takes out a bit of low end, which is great for leads 

_Foxrox Octron_
Best upper octave sound I've ever heard. Its analogue, not digital, so it doesn't require "tracking" on sounds, and when you play things other than single notes, it actually sounds slightly odd but in a GOOD way, not in a MY GOD HOW DO I FIGURE THIS OUT way like some pedals seem to. It screams like a bitch, just like your mum.

_Digitech Whammy WH4 (in back of the rack)_
Yep, this thing is the tits , I only tend to use it for the pitch shifting rather than harmonies, although I use the harmonies on occassion. Being MIDI controlled, its very useful to me for this. I like not having to run massive cable caffufles around, so having everything in the rack works out for me, so being MIDI controlled, its perfect for that 

_BBE Supercharga (in the back of the rack)_
Just an isolated pedal power supply, powers all the pedals in my rack, cant go wrong , because each output is isolated, it also means no hum between sharing the power. Great stuff 

Throw in my guitars in front of all this, and you have me being a happy toneful bunny


----------



## Rick (Apr 6, 2009)

James, you've got a sick fucking rig.


----------



## El Caco (Sep 1, 2009)

I did a shitty mockup since I have scaled back my rig.​





The reasoning is the KISS principle.

*GSP1101* because it is an inexpensive awesome sounding preamp without compromise so I can have a great clean and great rhythm and great lead and so on without any shitty channels. On top of that it has the effects, stomps EQ's I need all in a easy to use 1 rack unit package.

*Mesa 20/20* I wanted a 1 rack unit tube poweramp and this is the best, it has enough power to do everything I currently require.

*Randall 212* I like 212 cabs, this was cheap and sounds good.

*Control 2* It's the best device to control the Digitech.

I required a simple and affordable Rig that sounds great and could do it all, this fits the bill nicely. It keeps up with a drummer live but it also sounds great at bedroom volumes. I can use headphones for silent practice and connect it to my computer and record direct. One of the coolest features is the ability to have youtube or a sound or midi file playing through my rig or headphones and be able to jam over it.

That's my rig but I also have other bits of gear around most of which I am going to part with in the near future.

*Engl E530* currently for sale




​ 
This has been made redundant by the GSP1101 and is now for sale but every channel sounds awesome, it can be used with headphones has a built in practice amp so it can be connected directly to a cab and actually gets pretty loud, it had built in cab simulation for both headphone practice and direct recording. Unfortunately it is only a preamp and I want some basic FX as well.

*Advance S720 Midi Switcher* currently for sale




​ 
Bought it so that I could switch the Engl automatically when I selected a patch on the Digitech, it is no longer needed now that I am selling the Engl.

*Torque TS115P*




​ 
This is a 1x15 100w powered cab. It is what I used before I got the Mesa/Randall combo and to be honest it is pretty close to being on par depite being SS, it is my prejudice that has me using the Mesa/Randall but I am starting to question that.

*Peavy Envoy 110*




​ 
I bought this one on a whim as a practice amp for the kids. I didn't like it at first and put it up for sale I was going to replace it with a tube amp but then I decided to service it and it blew me away. This is a great little bedroom amp and can be found very cheap.

I also have Boss SD-1 and MT-2 which get no love and are not worth posting pics of ​


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 1, 2009)

^ The KISS principle is my enemy


----------



## El Caco (Sep 1, 2009)

You should get down to Steve's place and try his GT10 out, I was told the other day that the GT10 can run multiple FX at the same time unlike the Pod and GSP1101. But really since you are an FX junky and into industrial type distortion I can't help but think you are missing out by not grabbing a GSP2101.

With the 2101 you can still run multiple FX at once (until you reach the hardware limits) and the FX are considered among the best you can find. If you don't get along with the preamp just use one you like, I think for your FX desires a 2101 is going to be by far the best value you can find and basically the next best thing after an Axe FX, I'm inclined to believe that you would probably like a GSP2101 or 2 or 3 more then an AxeFX


----------

